# Looks like we may get a break by next Thursday



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Updated: 7:18 PM MST on February 7, 2008

Winter Storm Warning in effect until midnight MST tonight...

Rest of Tonight
Breezy. Areas of blowing snow early in the evening. Numerous snow showers early in the evening...then snow likely after midnight. New snow accumulation around 2 inches. Near steady temperature around 11. West winds 15 to 25 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent.

Friday
Breezy. Snow likely. Snow accumulation around 1 inch. Highs 25 to 28. Southwest winds 15 to 25 mph. Chance of snow 60 percent.

Friday Night
Breezy. Snow likely. Snow accumulation around 1 inch. Total snow accumulation 6 to 7 inches. Lows 13 to 16. Southwest winds 20 to 25 mph. Chance of snow 60 percent.

Saturday
Breezy. Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow. Highs 27 to 31. Southwest winds 15 to 20 mph.

Saturday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow. Lows 13 to 16. Southwest winds around 15 mph. 
Sunday

Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow. Highs in the mid 20s to lower 30s.

Sunday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow. Lows 9 to 13.

Monday
Mostly cloudy with a 40 percent chance of snow. Highs near 30.

Monday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow. Lows 9 to 13.

Tuesday
Partly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of snow. Highs in the mid 20s to lower 30s.

Tuesday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow. Lows 11 to 14.

Wednesday
Cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow. Highs 28 to 33.

Wednesday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 40 percent chance of snow. Lows 5 to 9.

* Thursday
Mostly cloudy. Highs in the lower to mid 20s. *


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

ECS;510757 said:


> Updated: 7:18 PM MST on February 7, 2008
> 
> Winter Storm Warning in effect until midnight MST tonight...
> 
> ...










I hope there will be some left for the NE by the time it makes it across the U.S.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

The way the wind has been blowing out here, hopefully you will be getting what blew away from here.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So after long days and nights of plowing did you see the gnomes that live in the snow piles?


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

ECS;512438 said:


> The way the wind has been blowing out here, hopefully you will be getting what blew away from here.


----------

